# Any other contenders for the Kitchen Klutz Award?



## Laura (Aug 21, 2009)

You're up against uncommon competition, if I say so myself.

Within about a week, I:
- scattered the contents of a large cutting board (green bean ends/scraps) all over the floor;
- managed to procure a third-degree burn on my upper arm from contact with a just-turned-off glass stovetop burner (who forgets that a burner was on within two minutes of shutting it off oneself?);
- nearly burned the house down by spilling coffee grounds all over the very same burner while it was being used (on high) to boil water (though now our house smells like slightly over-roasted coffee beans---worse things could happen);
- scared the cat out of the room by opening a cupboard and causing a small avalanche of plastic measuring cups and coffee brewing instruments...

On the upside, amidst all this chaos I set my personal best record for drop biscuits. Yum.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 21, 2009)

A profitable week indeed, Laura!!


----------



## Theognome (Aug 22, 2009)

Klutz move #1- Positive boon. Us carnivores have no respect for green beans.
Klutz move #2- Positive boon. It is irrefutable proof that you slaved over a hot stove. Score sympathy points and a future dinner on the town.
Klutz move #3- Positive boon. You already said it... Can you say, 'cheap whole-house potpourri'? 
Klutz move #4- Positive boon. Funny as all get out, so you get positive points. Bonus points if you got it on video and can post it on YouTube.

So all that's left is the drop biscuits, which you admit are your personal best. So now you know the full process of performing at your peak potential. Klutz on, sister!

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 22, 2009)

At least you didn't mis-cram soap anywhere?

*ducks*


----------



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

Or serve steamed veggies with mexican food.


Yeah I will get over it but I need the humour today.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 22, 2009)

If you need to beat me up because you're stressed or whatever, feel free. However, it'll set you back about $10 every 5 minutes.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 22, 2009)

sometimes my wife will drop the whole meal on the floor, shes gotten to the point were we will still eat it depending on when she mopped last. i think your in good company


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Klutz move #1- Positive boon. Us carnivores have no respect for green beans.
> Klutz move #2- Positive boon. It is irrefutable proof that you slaved over a hot stove. Score sympathy points and a future dinner on the town.
> Klutz move #3- Positive boon. You already said it... Can you say, 'cheap whole-house potpourri'?
> Klutz move #4- Positive boon. Funny as all get out, so you get positive points. Bonus points if you got it on video and can post it on YouTube.
> ...



Very insightful indeed! Though I resent the green bean-dissing. I'll have you know that there was plenty of bacon in the final product!

Unfortunately I do not have a webcam in my kitchen to capture golden moments such as the cat's terrified exodus. 



AThornquist said:


> At least you didn't mis-cram soap anywhere?
> 
> *ducks*



I can't believe I'm incurring risk to myself by quoting and countenancing your own boldness, but LOL.



Hungus said:


> Or serve steamed veggies with mexican food.
> 
> 
> Yeah I will get over it but I need the humour today.



What, are steamed veggies only to be served with Asian food or something? 



Repre5entYHWH said:


> sometimes my wife will drop the whole meal on the floor, shes gotten to the point were we will still eat it depending on when she mopped last. i think your in good company



Oh wow. I think I would cry. No matter when I last mopped, we have a cat ... we don't wash her paws ...


----------

